# 94 Sentra - won't start.



## Guest (Nov 23, 2003)

I have a 94 Sentra, automatic.

For the last couple of months I have had to turn the key part way, put the car into nuteral and then turn the key the rest of the way for ignition. For the last couple of weeks the car has started but it has made a sort of grinding/scraping noise. Once the car is running it runs fine.

Now it won't start at all. I hear no click, nothing.

The radio works so the battery seems okay.

My two questions.

Do I most likely need to replace the starter?

What do I need to replace so that I don't have to keep putting the car into nuteral to start it? Sometimes I don't have to do that, sometimes it will start right up, other times I jiggle the shifter a little bit and then it will start but most of the time I have to put it into nuteral. Is this a belt that needs replaced?

Thanks.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

well first yea u will need to replace the starter, about the starting it in nuteral i have to do that some times 2 they told me it had something to do with the transmission safety switch. i dont bother me tho i see it as some sort of kill switch since u cant start it nuteral and u cant put it in nuteral till the key is turned well hope that helps


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the grinding sounds is the starter.. once you replace it you can most likely start in park instead of neutral.. usually i know if you have a bad starter and you put it in neutral to allow the car to move a little to more the starter teeth till you find a good spot


----------

